# Mysql crash/install problem



## denniskai1234 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello.

Since my server crashed I need to reinstall MySQL.

I install it so:


```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
make install WITH_XCHARSET=all clean
```

But after a while it stops and says me the follow error:

```
Linking CXX static library libheap.a
[ 25%] Built target heap
Linking CXX static library libheap_embedded.a
[ 25%] Built target heap_embedded
2 errors
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server.
```

How can I fix this?

Hope you can help me


----------



## trh411 (Mar 25, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD is this and which platform? You will need to provide more of the install log. The portion you provided only shows that errors occurred, but not what those errors are.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Mar 26, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2 r255898 i386


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

Please post the whole error, not just the last bit.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Mar 26, 2014)

```
[ 37%] Built target perfschema
[ 37%] Building CXX object storage/perfschema/CMakeFiles/perfschema_embedded.dir/table_session_account_connect_attrs.cc.o
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/include/my_global.h:337,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/sql/sql_acl.h:19,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/storage/perfschema/pfs_engine_table.h:19,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/storage/perfschema/cursor_by_thread_connect_attr.h:20,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/storage/perfschema/table_session_connect.h:20,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/storage/perfschema/table_session_account_connect_attrs.h:19,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/work/mysql-5.6.16/storage/perfschema/table_session_account_connect_attrs.cc:16:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: #warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
Linking CXX static library libperfschema_embedded.a
[ 37%] Built target perfschema_embedded
2 errors
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server.
```

Goes now to 37%.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

That's just a warning, the _whole_ error please.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Mar 26, 2014)

From where i got the full error log? Under /var/log i dont find it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

There isn't any. Most people use script(1) to capture the output. Or you can use portmaster(8), that does create a log file.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Mar 26, 2014)

http://pastebin.com/AEGQFMsz

So?


----------

